# Bulking for Endomorphs



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone ever read this e-book? It seems thoughtfully written, but I want to know from anecdotal experience. And, it would be kind of goofy if I heard from an ecto/meso-so stay the hell out of this thread! 
Seriously if anyone has tried it or knows how to do it, post some details.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2008)

Never heard of it, but I'd say the golden tip is: CLEAN bulk.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2008)

Obviously. I am kind of reluctant to do it, although I want to place higher than third in my next show. I just hate to to see the results of my work vanish (as in belly fat).


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting. Women gain like endomorphs, so this is of interest to me.

What do they recommend? I know I'd be very careful not to gain too fast, particularly coming off a cut. Also, I'd carb cycle and take care not to raise carbs too high. Probably I'd use a UD2.0 type of approach, but with a surplus instead of a deficit. Basically a low-carb bulk. 

My .02


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's the link to the ebook:

Bodybuilding.com - Derek Beast Charlebois - Bulking For Endomorphs - Gaining Muscle While Limiting Fat Gains.

If you search further, you'll find an easy to read pdf for the book.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm just skimming it, but it looks like how I eat; my blog has a little article on how I set up my carb cycles, and I do the same thing - lower carbs, higher fats. managed insulin, stuff to increase GLUT4 etc etc etc

Cool.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2008)

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/other/bulkingforectomorphs.pdf

^ the pdf


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2008)

built, thats for ectos.


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2008)

Dammit. Got a link for the endos?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> Here's the link to the ebook:
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Derek Beast Charlebois - Bulking For Endomorphs - Gaining Muscle While Limiting Fat Gains.
> 
> If you search further, you'll find an easy to read pdf for the book.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's the handy PDF file:http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/docs/2007/bulkingforendomorphs.pdf


----------

